# Tv commercial loudness on my onkyo 706 is driving me nuts!



## Slater (Nov 20, 2009)

Excessively / extremely loud commercial broadcasts are driving me crazzzy! addle:
Have a feature on the Vizio 55" to balance out the volume between tv programs & boosted volume levels of commercial broadcasts.
Cant use the feature of the tv cuz everything is going through the Onkyo 706
Does the Onkyo 706 have any features or settings to help with this? If not, any other suggestions?
Getting really annoying having to mute all the commercials manually...
Thanks for any advice


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I don't know of any, but it might. Look for a dynamic range limiter or control. These circuits basically work by reducing the dynamica range or by peak limiting. Not a desirable thing in general, but most television is not very dynamic anyway.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Slater, you are one Generation too old with your 706. Audyssey Dynamic Volume, which addresses exactly what you are annoyed by, just came out with the current models.

THX Loudness Plus is a similar technology. And there is Dolby Volume. All of these have really come out in the most recent batch of AVR's. All of these work to keep volume similar at specified levels.

That being said, I would still have your 706 without these technologies than a cheaper AVR with it. My TX-SR875 is lacking these technologies as well, but I have no desire to upgrade over it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## hybris (Jan 25, 2009)

New Pioneers also have this feature, called ALC or something.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
On the whole, I am not a big fan of EQ's on volume controls. I realize the Advertisers purposely rock the house so to speak even in the Surround Channels during Commercials, but I guess my disdain for Commercials causes me to flip to something else during breaks.

Our British Members are quite lucky to have BBC with zero advertising. I realize a license is paid for it by all Tax Payers, but unlike PBS, spans multiple Networks and Programming. Including one of my favorite all time shows Top Gear. And Doctor Who, Torchwood, Robin Hood, and Friday Night with Jonathan Ross I also enjoy.

While PBS offers some good things like many of the Ken Burns Documentaries, too many blasted Pledge Drives.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

